# my 5 year old just swallowed a quarter



## chkpea (Oct 1, 2003)

He had it in his mouth, I told him to remove it and it must have been back to far and he swallowed it. He choked a bit and now he seems fine. He was talking fine after and swallowing fine. It is 10 p.m. here and he is asleep. I am thinking I should keep him up for a bit just to make sure??? and now that it is most likely in his stomach, is it going to make it all the way out.?? And as a side note he did swallow a smooth stone about 6 months ago and it took 4 days to come out but this is bigger. Any advice welcome!


----------



## reader18 (Jun 14, 2007)

my son did that same thing a couple of years ago, i think he was 4. the drs office told me to have him drink some water and if that seemed fine to just watch for it to come out the other end. I searched for a week and never found it, so i called back and we went in for xrays.

within an hour of coming back from xrays the quarter came thru, but we have a cool xray of a quarter in his stomach!

sorry for no caps, i'm nak.

also, i sealed the poop in a ziplock back and to search for it, it really helped not to have to smell it while i was searching for the quarter.

hope you find it quickly and your son is okay too.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

My son has swallowed more change than a lot of kids have in their piggy banks.

Quarters took a whole to pass with him. But he did okay with them. He learned to watch for it himself as well as us. Sure enough each time we heard a "*****" in the toilet a few days later.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

that last post made me lol







My dh did the same as a child and passes it. His mother checked the poops to be sure. Makes quite a story.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

It will likely pass, but if it doesn't in a few days, I'd definitely seek some medical attention. When I was a kid, a classmate of mine swallowed a quarter in the lunch line. It got stuck somewhere in her body, and she started to suffer some serious medical problems as her body started to break down and absorb the metals in the quarter. Keep an eye out for that.


----------

